# Bench Test



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi there..
I am planning to buy a bench test i dont need
a professional one, a simple one would be enough.
I have found this one here:

Cooler Master Test Bench V1.0 




Or this open Case to be use as bench test:

Aerocool Strike-X Air PC-Case




Which one?


----------



## xfia (Jan 4, 2015)

the aerocool be cool


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmmm..Where I'm from ..everybody likes Dimastech.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Hmmm..Where I'm from ..everybody likes Dimastech.



I know Dimastech and are very good Bench test but I would prefer one of those mentioned above.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know Dimastech and are very good Bench test but I would prefer one of those mentioned above.



In that case..or "not" case..I lean towards the Coolermaster.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2015)

Check out Spotswood tech stations:
* there are many different models
http://richchomiczewski.wordpress.com/tech-station-gallery/


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 4, 2015)

I believe the CM is an EOL design, as in you may not be able to locate them any longer, plus those plastic standoff break really easy.
Never had the Aerocool, but my guess it it would be more rigid, but if you are air cooling the top would just get in the way and it appears it would not support an AIO without modifying it.


----------



## xfia (Jan 4, 2015)

legos


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> if you are air cooling the top would just get in the way and it appears it would not support an AIO without modifying it.


For my need if it has to be modified that wouldn't be a problem.



 

 



It will be used just to test components.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 4, 2015)

Aerocool = 
Make your own.
If you can mod stuff, you can make your own test bench.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr.Scott said:


> If you can mod stuff, you can make your own test bench.



I can't, otherwise I would had one already, btw just to test components it's not tha bad.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 4, 2015)

> btw just to test components


if that is your goal then buy which ever one is cheaper.
Why not buy an old case for 5-10 take out  the mobo tray and reverse it so it so you can mount a mobo fro the outside.


----------

